
CSS usage metrics - imdsm
http://www.chromestatus.com/metrics/css/popularity
======
aualin
What suprises me most is that 6% don't use the width property.

~~~
ivanca
Is actually pretty easy to design without width; you can use max-width OR min-
width in a per case basis, you can use margins (a left margin of 10% and a
right one of 10% means your width will be roughly 80%) or padding in a similar
fashion.

------
phaker
Offtopic: Scrolling is broken/disabled, someone put overflow: hidden; on the
main content element (section#panels). Either way killing that rule fixes it
with no ill effects.

------
coldcode
Webkit sure has a lot of special css tags.

------
daemon13
Does not work with Chromium on Ubuntu :-(

